# My first 12 string



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Never played one before but this came up locally for $300 with a case so I picked it up. Art & Lutherie Wild Cherry, no electrics, previous owner said it was about 25 years old. Has one small mark on the top but otherwise very clean. Now I just need to figure out what to do with it (and how to tune it I suppose).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Nice score man!

I love the sound of a 12 string, when someone else is playing it. Never could get my noodle around them.

Just put a Gibson decal on the headstock there so you don't get lost


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tangerine. California Dreamin’. Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald. Lots of Leo Kottke.


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Nice 12 you got there. Does it have the seriel number stamped on the back of the headstock? Part of the godin family. Play the guts out of it! I always tune my 12s down when I'm done playing them to help relieve tension. 300 bucks is a good deal!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Acoustic Tom said:


> Nice 12 you got there. Does it have the seriel number stamped on the back of the headstock? Part of the godin family. Play the guts out of it! I always tune my 12s down when I'm done playing them to help relieve tension. 300 bucks is a good deal!


Yes serial number is stamped - its 03455401 if that means anything.

20 minutes of tuning and five minutes of playing later, this thing sounds like a cannon. I can't wait to hear someone play it who knows what they're doing.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Never met a Godin I didn’t like. The neck is probably fat but sweet and you will be living the folkie dream with that one. @Mooh I forgot the Leo played a 12 and haven’t listened to any since I worked in a bookstore years ago. I know what I’m up to tonight…


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

2003 model


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice wood in that one. Good find


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love a nice 12 string. The Godin built 12s are great bang for the buck. Several on Facebook Marketplace right now.


----------



## funkmaster (11 mo ago)

Beautiful top, a score for sure! Love a good 12 string!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Scoop! Wayta go!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Great looking guitar. I’ve always had a 12 string. I love the sound. You could always take up slide. The sound is eerie.


----------



## Erig8 (Aug 28, 2021)

I love the wood. Enjoy!


----------



## BDoubleG (Apr 15, 2007)

So sweet - looks like the 12-string I had when I was living out in Halifax. Unfortunately, I was driving back to Ontario and had to play Tetris to pack up the car as it was so, alas, I had to let it go. 

A 12-string is definitely on the wishlist!


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Congrats! The first acoustic I bought was a Yamaha 12 string back in 1989 and I still have it. It was my only acoustic and best friend for 10 years (I played lots of electrics too). I also have a Simon & Patrick 12 string and I can say Godin makes a nice 12 string.

Try tuning it down 1/2 step. It makes it a little less jangly and gives it a deeper tone.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool, I love 12 strings--and the brand is a good one--and a great price.

Enjoy!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> Nice score man!
> 
> I love the sound of a 12 string, when someone else is playing it. Never could get my noodle around them.
> 
> Just put a Gibson decal on the headstock there so you don't get lost


For me it's "put a Norman logo on the headstock" 

I have yet to experience the 12 string thing. I want it to be a Fender VII electric, in Squier CV format......will it ever happen? I hope not because I have enough guitars. 

Damn I really want to play this guitar like right now. very nice, gotta be really inspiring, but a bitch to set-up and tune?


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

12 strings are beautiful sounding instruments.
A friend recently got an inexpensive Oscar Schmitt 12 string, it sounds as good as any Takamine 12 string.

12 string guitars seem to elevate a song to a different place. 

Have fun , Blues Rocker !!!!


----------



## MBee (Feb 22, 2021)

That's a great find, and I'm sure it sounds awesome. I have an Art and Lutherie Legacy 12 string, which always surprises me with its tone and volume. I actuallly picked it over a Taylor. I'm sure your guitar is equally impressive.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Tangerine. California Dreamin’. Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald. Lots of Leo Kottke.


Wow !!!!, just like that , I am " Jonesing " " to play my 12 string acoustic !!!! .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Seagull, Art & Luthrie and S & P 12 strings are one of my favourites. IMHO, they are one of the best sounding 12 strings you can buy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Byrds, The Beatles, Rush, Pete Seeger, Tom Petty, Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Gordon Lightfoot et al found it's a pretty adaptable instrument. 

It's fun to find songs normally not associated with the 12 string that nonetheless sound great with it. Because of the octave strings, chord voicings are instantly changed without a fingering change.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Congrats! Great deal. Like you, I just got my first 12-string too. I've only played it for a few minutes because it could really use new strings. I have to get myself psyched up for a string change because not only is it 12-strings, it's a slot-head which makes it even more challenging


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JethroTech said:


> Congrats! Great deal. Like you, I just got my first 12-string too. I've only played it for a few minutes because it could really use new strings. I have to get myself psyched up for a string change because not only is it 12-strings, it's a slot-head which makes it even more challenging


I got as far as buying some strings. The previous owner said the strings were changed recently and they sound ok, so I think I'll wait a bit yet. Got a pic?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I got as far as buying some strings. The previous owner said the strings were changed recently and they sound ok, so I think I'll wait a bit yet. Got a pic?


The one I picked up is a 1970 Martin D12-20.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

That's very nice - enjoy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

JethroTech said:


> The one I picked up is a 1970 Martin D12-20.


The only slothead 12s I could think of after your earlier post were Martin and Ovation. Glad you didn't disappoint me.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Tangerine. California Dreamin’. Wreck Of The Edmund Fitzgerald. Lots of Leo Kottke.


And everything by Lead Belly


----------

